# Hiking the DC Metro Area



## Shrike

I figured I'd share a few pictures of different things I've seen hiking the DC Metro area.  I'm always amazed at what you can find close to home.  If anybody is interested in this sort of photography, I'd be curious to know what camera/lens you use.  I have a Nikon D3100 which I know nothing about.  Admittedly, I just point and shoot.  I'll try and add more pictures as I get them.  Thanks for looking.




Latrodectus variolus, Great Falls National Park, VA


Mating pair of Thamnophis sirtalis, Great Falls National Park, VA


Nerodia sipedon, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA


Thamnophis sirtalis in need of a shed, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA






Nerodia sipedon, Hemlock Overlook Regional Park, VA






Anaxyrus fowleri, Hemlock Overlook Regional Park, VA.  I'm a bit confused when it comes to the Bufo/Anaxyrus reclassification.  I understand this was controversial in some circles?  All comments on this are welcome.


Eumeces fasciatus, Hemlock Overlook Regional Park, VA


Terrapene carolina, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA




Chelydra serpentina, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA






Chelydra serpentina, Huntley Meadows Park, VA.  These snapping turtles were _not_ getting along.




Clemmys guttata, Huntley Meadows Park, VA








Pantherophis alleghaniensis, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA.  There is an old stone foundation on this property which rat snakes use as a hibernaculum.  When the weather warms up in the spring, they emerge en masse.  During this hike I counted seven snakes of varying size basking in trees and shrubs.  Believe it or not these pictures were taken on March 9.   


Eumeces fasciatus, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA




Diadophis punctatus, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA






Nerodia sipedon, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, VA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell

Love the pics, especially the northern water snake! Do I want to know what those 2 snapping turtles were doing though?


----------



## Shrike

Water snakes are very underrated!  The coloration on some specimens is extremely vivid and as you can see, they've got attitude.

Those snapping turtles seemed to be fighting pretty fiercely.  I watched them go at it for about about 20 minutes and they still hadn't settled their differences when I left.  The two garter snakes, on the other hand, were definitely getting frisky.

Some of the parks I've been to have healthy copperhead populations.  I've been searching high and low but haven't had any luck so far.  It would be nice to add all three of VA's venomous species to this thread by the end of the summer.  We'll see if that happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Shrike said:


> Water snakes are very underrated!  The coloration on some specimens is extremely vivid and as you can see, they've got attitude.
> 
> Those snapping turtles seemed to be fighting pretty fiercely.  I watched them go at it for about about 20 minutes and they still hadn't settled their differences when I left.  The two garter snakes, on the other hand, were definitely getting frisky.
> 
> Some of the parks I've been to have healthy copperhead populations.  I've been searching high and low but haven't had any luck so far.  It would be nice to add all three of VA's venomous species to this thread by the end of the summer.  We'll see if that happens


Yep, the water snake does seem to have attitude, I love the pic of him telling you off.  

Fighting, ok, so the pics are PG and I just have issues lol. Seriously though, they're cool pics, catching them in the middle of their argument.

Good luck finding a copperhead, I will be keeping an eye on this thread from now on.


----------



## tarcan

many nice finds there! Take time to learn how to use your camera if you want to get the best out of your DSLR. The body is not so relevant, it will be the optics that you will put on it that will make more of a difference (and your ability to use it properly).

Take care

Martin


----------



## Shrike

tarcan said:


> many nice finds there! Take time to learn how to use your camera if you want to get the best out of your DSLR. The body is not so relevant, it will be the optics that you will put on it that will make more of a difference (and your ability to use it properly).
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


Thanks for the advice!  Looks like I have some reading to do.  And after taking a look at the pictures in your thread (amazing) I've got something to aspire to.


----------



## arachnidsrva

You're good at "pointing and shooting" - don't discredit yourself !   It's great to see so much wildlife in our wonderful state. The copperheads I can't be so excited about, I have a horrible problem with them in my backyard. It makes yard-work and owning a dog a bit scary when I have to let him out or pickup dead limbs in the back. Our shed is a copperhead magnet, which I have to be cautious about when I enter it -  but I do look forward to you finding them in the "wild".

There are so many water snakes that are confused with Water Moccasins which is sad because general consensus says "kill them" in fear.


----------



## Shrike

arachnidsrva said:


> You're good at "pointing and shooting" - don't discredit yourself !   It's great to see so much wildlife in our wonderful state. The copperheads I can't be so excited about, I have a horrible problem with them in my backyard. It makes yard-work and owning a dog a bit scary when I have to let him out or pickup dead limbs in the back. Our shed is a copperhead magnet, which I have to be cautious about when I enter it -  but I do look forward to you finding them in the "wild".
> 
> There are so many water snakes that are confused with Water Moccasins which is sad because general consensus says "kill them" in fear.


Thanks!  Since you're a VA native, if you now of any good locales, let me know!  What you said about water snakes is sad, but true.  Unfortunately, I witnessed this in person a few years ago when I came across a group of teenagers bashing "water moccasins" with rocks and then cutting their heads off.  I corrected their mistake and then called the cops


----------



## Christoffer

Simply awesome man!! Now I want a Diadophis punctatus!


----------



## tarcan

I hope my comment was not misleading, you really done great on these BTW!


----------



## Shrike

tarcan said:


> I hope my comment was not misleading, you really done great on these BTW!


Not at all.  Thank you!  Honestly, I'm not an experienced photographer.  I'll always be open to advice.  Do you use some type of macro lens for your pictures of insects and spiders?  I've got a macro setting on the camera but there seems to be limitations on just how close you can get and how small the subject can be.


----------



## Formerphobe

With all the rain we've had recently, copperheads (and other fauna) can be found outside their normal bounds.  This would be a good weekend to be out and about, and careful.


----------



## Shrike

I was out and about earlier today, carefully of course  While I didn't find any copperheads it was still a good day:




Carphophis amoenus, Fountainhead Regional Park, VA   


Narceus americanus, Fountainhead Regional Park, VA


Does anybody know what species this is?  Same locale as all the other pics.


Anaxyrus fowleri, Fountainhead Regional Park, VA

And last but not least:

Latrodectus variolus, Fountainhead Regional Park, VA

Zoomed in:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarcan

Shrike said:


> Not at all.  Thank you!  Honestly, I'm not an experienced photographer.  I'll always be open to advice.  Do you use some type of macro lens for your pictures of insects and spiders?  I've got a macro setting on the camera but there seems to be limitations on just how close you can get and how small the subject can be.


well your shots are coming out nicely and most of them are in proper focus, which is already more than what a lot of people can achieve. The macro fonction on a DSLR is bogus, no sense to use it. I presume you are using a kit lens right now, I do not know about the Nikon one, but if it is anything like the Canon one, you can take decent close-up photography, like you are doing right now.

If these are the types of animals you seek, than you might be just fine for the moment with what you got. Of course, if you want to start shooting smaller bugs, a dedicated macro lens will be usefull. All my shots are taken with macro lenses, but I have 4 different ones that I use for different purpose. I also work a lot at higher magnifications that a regular dedicated macro lens will not achieve on it's own, so it can be misleading to think that by buying one you could get some of the same close-ups (specially insects portraits with great eye details).

You can achieve higher magnifications also by adding extension tubes (to your kit lens), which can be a cheaper way of doing it. You can also reverse lenses (usually better done with older lenses that have the aperture ring on the lens) or you can buy diopters, which are clip-on magnifying lenses, but when you start stacking glass, you generall start degrading picture quality, although I am told the Raynox are quite good and for websize images, it might not be so critical.

BUT, dedicated macro lenses are more convenient and less frustrating to work with (but more expensive). Look used, you can save a great deal of money and generally the item will be in good shape anyway. A lot of people get macro lenses and realize it is not for them, so you have a lot of used one available usually.

Martin

---------- Post added 05-26-2012 at 09:03 PM ----------

love that armoured millepede BTW, great colours!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Nice worm snake!  That colorful milli is Apheloria virginiensis corrugata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

zonbonzovi said:


> Nice worm snake!  That colorful milli is Apheloria virginiensis corrugata.


Excellent, thanks for the ID!


----------



## Shrike

Time for a few more...


I already posted this one but accidentally deleted it on my Flickr account so here it is again.  I love this species!
Pantherophis alleghaniensis, Eleanor C. Lawrence Park

I made it out to Great Falls National Park yesterday (VA side of the river).  After hiking the river trail I went out to the overlook platforms and took the following photos.  Although you can't see him, a kayaker got stranded on the rocks in the middle of the river.  He was trying to shoot the falls when his kayak went nose down and became submerged.  He managed to get out and scrambled on top of the rocks where he was rescued by helicopter.  He's lucky to be alive!  On average, seven people drown at these falls each year.

Honestly, I'm kicking myself that I didn't stick around to take pictures of the helicopter rescue.  When I got to overlook one I saw somebody out there and wondered how the hell they'd gotten there.  Other people made it sound as though they had intentionally landed they're kayak there (it didn't seem like a good idea, but hey, some people are adrenaline junkies).  I went to hike another trail and didn't put two and two together until I heard the helicopter circling overhead.


The rocks in the middle right before the falls are where the kayaker got stuck


These kayakers paddled upstream as opposed to shooting the falls.  Smart 


The view downstream


Good advice!

Here's what I found on the hike:


Narceus americanus


More Narceus


Making a break for it!




Can anybody identify the above spiders? Is the first one Dolomedes? 




Leucauge venusta








Latrodectus variolus.  The black coloration on this specimen's abdomen had a vague reddish tint to it.  I know that slings and juvies aren't solid black so does this occur as widows molt to maturity or is it something unique?






Another Eumeces fasciatus...hanging out near everybody's favorite plant


Unknown species of dragonfly


Can you spot the baby Nerodia?  Sorry, I don't have a good zoom lens.


Nerodia sipedon....a very well fed snake




Carphophis amoenus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarcan

great shots! Love the spider shots!

That waterfall is gorgeous... if you go back, you should try to slow down your shutter speed (with tripod of course), the result would really spectacular (1/10th sec or slower).

Martin


----------



## Shrike

tarcan said:


> great shots! Love the spider shots!
> 
> That waterfall is gorgeous... if you go back, you should try to slow down your shutter speed (with tripod of course), the result would really spectacular (1/10th sec or slower).
> 
> Martin


Thanks!  Those orchard spiders are literally all over the place at Great Falls.  I'll have to take your advice on the waterfall shots.  It really is a spectacular vista.  Wish I'd been able to catch the helicopter rescue


----------



## Shrike

I spent the day at Huntley Meadows Regional Park in Alexandria, VA.  So far this season I've been blanked by the three species I really want to find:  Agkistrodon contortrix (not recorded at Huntley Meadows), Heterodon platyrhinos, and Opheodrys aestivus.  Believe me, it's not from lack of effort!  Nonetheless, I still turned up a few things.

If you're ever in Alexandria, I highly recommend Huntley Meadows.






Chrysemys picta




Lithobates clamitans melanota




Lithobates catesbeianus


This deer (I wish I could have gotten closer) wanted to munch on some wetland plants


Anaxyrus americanus


Narceus americanus






Carphophis amoenus


Chelydra serpentina, lurking in the water


Plethodon cinereus


Ambystoma opacum, a great find


A nice looking wolf spider.  Anybody know the species?


This dragonfly had a deformed wing


A happy family.  I tried to get a bit closer but Mom and Dad didn't approve :biggrin:


The resident architects have been busy




Nerodia sipedon, although I thought this individual was a bit skinnier than most


This trumpet vine is a VA native, but I pity the fool that plants it in their yard


A robber fly


Eristalis tenax?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Nice shots! Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan

a lot of cool finds again! That hover fly looks pretty cool!


----------



## bigjej

I love this thread. I go to D.C area ( Silver Springs ) a few times a year to visit the in-laws and have been looking for some areas to go hiking and exploring that are under within an hour or so drive. I did Great Falls last May which I really liked. I see you had the same problem I did with shooting the falls - trying to get a true horizontal horizon ends you up with a off-kilter falls so the picture always comes out looking crooked! Did you find the critters off the trail? I went more for a peaceful amble but didnt really see much i terms of wildlife - one of the skinks and many turkey vultures ( when I relaxed at the sandy landing, quite a few started circling me - made me worry that they knew something I didnt!). Besides Huntley, any other nearby areas you'd recommend? What time of day do you find most productive?


----------



## Shrike

bigjej said:


> I love this thread. I go to D.C area ( Silver Springs ) a few times a year to visit the in-laws and have been looking for some areas to go hiking and exploring that are under within an hour or so drive. I did Great Falls last May which I really liked. I see you had the same problem I did with shooting the falls - trying to get a true horizontal horizon ends you up with a off-kilter falls so the picture always comes out looking crooked! Did you find the critters off the trail? I went more for a peaceful amble but didnt really see much i terms of wildlife - one of the skinks and many turkey vultures ( when I relaxed at the sandy landing, quite a few started circling me - made me worry that they knew something I didnt!). Besides Huntley, any other nearby areas you'd recommend? What time of day do you find most productive?


Thanks!  In regard to your Great Falls question, almost all of what I've found has been within 20 feet of the trail.  That holds true for most of the locales in this thread.  If you're looking for some great spots in Fairfax County, VA, I highly recommend Eleanor C. Lawrence Park, Fountainhead Regional Park, and Hemlock Overlook Regional Park.  Most of what I've found is a direct result of taking things slowly, taking in my surroundings, and flipping over cover objects...lots and lots of cover objects.  My rule of thumb is to return rocks, logs, etc. to the position in which I found them.  If you've got the patience, there are countless species that can be found right under your nose, and you don't have too get far away from metropolitan areas to find them.


----------



## Shrike

Argiope aurantia, Huntley Meadows Park, VA


Chelydra serpentina, Huntley Meadows Park, VA






Pachydiplax longipennis, Huntley Meadows Park, VA.  If any entomologists/dragonfly aficionados would like to corroborate/correct my id, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oldmanofthesea

I live in southern Delaware and see many of the same animals. Thank you for the photos. Ron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Yesterday was absolutely beautiful.  I went to Mason Neck State Park, VA and managed to find a few things.  A spotted salamander scuttled down its burrow before I could get a picture, but the Eastern newt was a nice consolation prize  


Acris gryllus


A dragonfly nymph.


Romalea guttata?








Hyla cinerea 




Carphophis amoenus.  I've been finding a lot of these this year.




Notophthalmus viridescens.  A nice looking red eft.









This spider had a gorgeous orb web.  Can anybody identify the species?  I wish I could have gotten closer.  The camera was getting finicky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

Awesome shots! Thanks keeping this thread going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Thanks Advan!  It's become a bit of an addiction.  I really get a kick out of the variety of species you can find minutes away from home.  This stuff is practically in our back yards (if not literally in our back yards) but it's invisible to most people.  There are some notable local species that I still need to check off the list.  Hopefully I can get out there more before winter rolls around.


----------



## Shell

Every time I see a new post here I come to see if you have found a copperhead yet.  Love the new pics, that newt is really cool!


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> Every time I see a new post here I come to see if you have found a copperhead yet.  Love the new pics, that newt is really cool!


Thanks Shelley!  I think I jinxed myself when I said I really wanted to find one...


----------



## Shell

Shrike said:


> Thanks Shelley!  I think I jinxed myself when I said I really wanted to find one...


I think you did, try reverse psychology and see if that works.


----------



## desertanimal

Red efts are so awesome.  Those and eastern box turtles are my favorite memories from growing up in NOVA.  Nice finds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate

I used to live in the DC area.  McLean, Virginia, to be precise.  I don't remember seeing such interesting wildlife.  I should have gotten out more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Introvertebrate said:


> I should have gotten out more.


Everybody should:biggrin:


----------



## Shrike

Made it to Hemlock Overlook Regional Park and Eleanor C. Lawrence Park today.  It was a good day for amphibians and inverts.  Not a snake to be found.



Toad buddies

Anaxyrus americanus


Lithobates palustris, a pickerel frog!


Dolomedes?


A juvenile Latrodectus variolus


Narceus americanus


A turtle pool party.  Eleanor C. Lawrence has a nice nature center.  They had this set up for the day so some of their rescue turtles (Terrapene carolina and Trachemys scripta) could catch some rays.


Eumeces fasciatus




Anaxyrus fowleri

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shrike

Made it to Huntley Meadows Park this past weekend.  The wetland boardwalk here makes it very easy to find turtles, frogs, insects, spiders, etc.  I actually saw a nice Deinopis spinosa (I think) but could not for the life of me get the lens to focus on it.  There's also a great network of trails through the woods.  Tons of downed wood and tons of stuff living underneath.




Lithobates sphenocephalus


Lithobates catesbeianus






A nice looking orb weaver.  Not sure what species.


Chrysemys picta






Chelydra serpentina.  Even snappers can share a tender moment.








I believe these are called handsome meadow katydids.  Orchelimum pulchellum.  Handsome indeed.




Narceus americanus


Juvenile Latrodectus variolus






Argiope aurantia




Carphophis amoenus




Ambystoma maculatum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zonbonzovi

Nice snapper porn!  That katydid is awesome; haven't seen even a photo of one before.  Did you see many of them?


----------



## Shrike

zonbonzovi said:


> Nice snapper porn!  That katydid is awesome; haven't seen even a photo of one before.  Did you see many of them?


Gotta love the snapper porn.  That katydid was a new species for me too.  They were out in force though, crawling on the boardwalk, on adjacent stems, pretty much everywhere you looked.  At first I didn't look very closely but when I saw one through the view finder I was impressed.


----------



## tarcan

another great set of captures, thanks for sharing them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Thanks tarcan!  Thinking about getting a dedicated macro lens...any advice?


----------



## Low

Excellent photographs and excellent fauna...

I really envy the diversity in your parks etc...
Not near as much of that here in central oklahoma...either too damn hot or too damn cold.


----------



## tarcan

Shrike said:


> Thanks tarcan!  Thinking about getting a dedicated macro lens...any advice?


well, you cannot go wrong with pretty much any macro lens, they are usually all optically excellent. I do not know the Nikon ones, since I use Canon. But the Sigmas and Tamrons are great lenses and are usually more affordable.


----------



## Shrike

Thanks Low.  I wouldn't get too down on OK though.  Go find me a western hognose snake, a coachwhip, or better yet, a nice diamondback.  And since this is AB, how about a few A. hentzi?

---------- Post added 10-02-2012 at 10:43 PM ----------




tarcan said:


> well, you cannot go wrong with pretty much any macro lens, they are usually all optically excellent. I do not know the Nikon ones, since I use Canon. But the Sigmas and Tamrons are great lenses and are usually more affordable.


Thanks tarcan.  Affordable sounds good to me.  I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## tarcan

Do not forget to consider used, you can save a lot of money. Generally, the focal lenghts between 90-105mm are the most popular and what people find the easiest to use.

Remember that you will need to consider some lighting options as well, so it can get costly unfortunately.

Martin


----------



## Shrike

This was one of those wish you had a macro lens moments.


Parasteatoda tepidariorum




Pselliopus barberi


Some type of fly, cleaning the wind shield.






I think this is Araneus marmoreus.  Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan

I love this thread! Keep 'em coming! What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Shrike

advan said:


> I love this thread! Keep 'em coming! What camera and lens are you using?



Thanks Chad!  I plan to, although the photos might get a bit sparse when winter rolls around.  I use a Nikon D3100 with the lens the camera came with:  AF-S NIKKOR 18-55 mm.  Hopefully I can get my hands on a macro lens so I can get some of tarcan's mojo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> Thanks Chad!  I plan to, although the photos might get a bit sparse when winter rolls around.  I use a Nikon D3100 with the lens the camera came with:  AF-S NIKKOR 18-55 mm.  Hopefully I can get my hands on a macro lens so I can get some of tarcan's mojo.


Nice! That's my set-up!  Cheap way to get macros without a new lens is get a reverse ring. That's how I've been getting macro shots  I've heard the Tokina 100mm is as good if not better then the Nikon alternative and for half the price! Check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan

excellent new series, very sharp, great colours and back ground, I think you are ripe for a macro lens, although these shots are really excellent and sometimes it is nice to have shots that are not too much close-ups for full body shots.

Keep it up, I enjoy this thread a lot!

Martin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly

Shrike - awesome pictures.  Pretty much inspiring.  You have some really great, rare finds and some great photographs of common species displaying uncommon behaviours.  I've seen hundreds of snappers, never mating though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Back in the saddle again after a long winter.  These are from Ellanor C. Lawrence Park and Huntley Meadows Park in Fairfax County, VA.






spotted salamander, Ambystoma maculatum


A planking red eared slider, Trachemys scripta elegans


Come at me bro!  Nice looking common snapper, Chelydra serpentina. 



A turtle trio, Trachemys scripta elegans, Chrysemys picta


red eared slider, Trachemys scripta elegans




red backed salamander, Plethodon cinereus




And this one is _also_ a red backed salamander, Plethodon cinereus, albeit a more rare color phase.  This was a new find for me :biggrin:


The local beavers decided to take over the boardwalk. 


Unfortunately, somebody decided to let their koi go in the local pond.  At least they're not snakeheads.


southern leopard frog, Lithobates sphenocephalus




spotted turtle, Clemmys guttata


great blue heron, Ardea herodias (I hope it got a nice koi dinner)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Introvertebrate

Are you finding the salamanders out in the open like that?  I would only see them if I flipped rocks over.


----------



## Shrike

Introvertebrate said:


> Are you finding the salamanders out in the open like that?  I would only see them if I flipped rocks over.


No, I do a lot of flipping (that's an understatement), carefully of course, and I put cover objects back where I found them.   You generally won't find salamanders out in the open like that.  An exception to that is this time of year, when it's not uncommon to find some salamander species congregating at vernal pools, especially at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan

excellent, nice to see some new action here! We justhad a snow storm up here, so will have to wait some more before I can go out.

keep the pictures coming!

Martin


----------



## Shrike

Thanks Martin!  Same to you.  Bring on the warm weather.


----------



## Shell

Love the new pics!


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Im not far from DC, about an hour north. NOTHING is out up here yet. Bummer. Cant wait to get some more painted turtles and snappers. We get GREAT pictures. Havent found a spotted yet, you are good! Where are you finding these guys?


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> Love the new pics!


Thanks Shelley!



pnshmntMMA said:


> Im not far from DC, about an hour north. NOTHING is out up here yet. Bummer. Cant wait to get some more painted turtles and snappers. We get GREAT pictures. Havent found a spotted yet, you are good! Where are you finding these guys?


Thanks man!  Huntley Meadows is an undisturbed wetland floodplain that fills up in early spring and summer.  I'd say the water never gets deeper than 36 inches at most.  Absolutely great habitat for spotted turtles (and tons of other wildlife as well)  The turtles appear around this time of year and are really tough to find once the heat of summer hits.  I've never found one later than May.  When I do find them they're in fairly shallow water with no flow in it at all.  This one was making its way through about 4 inches of water in a flooded area of woodland.  

Happy hunting!

---------- Post added 03-20-2013 at 10:27 PM ----------

Forgot to post this one:


Another snapper.  Not the best photo, but I got a kick out of spotting it down in the muck.  This was one of the first warm weekends here so maybe it was just about to emerge from hibernation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510

Awesome pics!
Keep up the good wok!

Thanks


----------



## Shrike

sr20det510 said:


> Awesome pics!
> Keep up the good wok!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## antinous

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Shrike

theReptileGuy said:


> Very nice pictures!


Thank you!

The following pictures were taken yesterday somewhere in Fairfax County, VA.  Unfortunately, I don't have the lens to get close enough to some of the birds I saw.  They're not the best quality, but hey, I'm trying to diversify.




bald eagle, Haliaeetus leucocephalus


Synchronized Canada geese, Branta canadensis


red eared sliders, Trachemys scripta elegans and painted turtles, Chrysemys picta


A group of blue winged teal (two males and two females), Anas discors




red backed salamander, Plethodon cinereus


An odd couple, found under the same log


A closer look at the wolf spider (I'm not sure what species this is)








ribbon snake, Thamnophis sauritus






spotted turtle, Clemmys guttata


female red winged blackbird, Agelaius phoeniceus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike

Fairfax County, VA.  Amazing day in the field:




Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene carolina




Eastern Garter Snake, Thamnophis sirtalis




As I was hiking back out, I found the same snake.  It had just caught a marbled salamander, Ambystoma opacum.  I was a bit sad to see the salamander getting eaten, as its only the second one I've seen in VA.  That's nature for you.


Another morbid shot.  I found this bird covered in carrion beetles.  Nature's clean up crew, hard at work.






Rough Green Snake, Opheodrys aestivus

I saved the best for last.  The Eastern hog nosed snake, Heterodon platirhinos has been on my bucket list of VA herps for quite a while.  On this hike I found two!  One was sunning itself in a wet meadow and the other was crossing a bike path in the woods.  These are beyond a doubt two of the most beautiful snakes I've ever seen in the wild.  Their threat display was really impressive.  As you can see they like to hood out and puff themselves up.  They also made quite a racket with their hissing.  It's all for show though.  Bites from this species are rare.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Formerphobe

> An odd couple, found under the same log


I've read about amphibians and spiders cohabitating.  Cool picture!

Love the hognoses doing their cobra imitations!

Looks like a productive day in the field.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Are Eastern boxes and hogs always so vibrantly colored?  Cool to see the rough green in it's native environs...indeed, a good day!


----------



## Shrike

Formerphobe said:


> I've read about amphibians and spiders cohabitating.  Cool picture!
> 
> Love the hognoses doing their cobra imitations!
> 
> Looks like a productive day in the field.


Very productive 

Eastern Hogs will also play dead but these guys didn't.  They just acted tough.

---------- Post added 04-14-2013 at 07:31 AM ----------




zonbonzovi said:


> Are Eastern boxes and hogs always so vibrantly colored?  Cool to see the rough green in it's native environs...indeed, a good day!


The pattern on the box turtle was much more intricate and continuous than the others I've seen.  It was sitting in a flooded field and the colors immediately  popped out at me.  

As far as hogs go, I don't think so.  The background color can very widely from yellow to orange to brown, etc.  Some are a patternless, solid color.  The only other hog I've found was a road killed specimen in South Carolina and it was solid black.   I'm lucky in that the local population has some intense orange background color.  It really made my day!

I have to admit finding that green snake was just dumb luck.  It stood out a bit on the dark branches.  Once things really green up around here they'll be next to impossible to spot unless they move.


----------



## tarcan

wow, amazing... that turtle is absolutely gorgeous and of course the hognose snakes are equally as nice. Thanks for sharing! We had snow last Friday... looks like I have to wait some more!


----------



## Shrike

tarcan said:


> wow, amazing... that turtle is absolutely gorgeous and of course the hognose snakes are equally as nice. Thanks for sharing! We had snow last Friday... looks like I have to wait some more!


Thanks Martin.  We had some great weather for reptiles and amphibians this past weekend.  Morning rain and then sunny and 70 degrees.  Can't wait to see some Spring updates to your thread.


----------



## Shell

Love the new pics! The hognose are absolutely gorgeous. 

One day I will come check this thread to see that you have found that elusive holy grail you're still after though.


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> One day I will come check this thread to see that you have found that elusive holy grail you're still after though.


It will be mine.  Oh yes.  It will be mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike, ive been having some great luck up here north of baltimore. Ill post pics in a new thread soon.


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Shrike, ive been having some great luck up here north of baltimore. Ill post pics in a new thread soon.


Looking forward to it!  This is a great time of year to be outside.


----------



## Ambly

That hognosssssseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shrike

Ambly said:


> That hognosssssseeeeeeeeee


Tell me about it!  Unreal colors.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> Tell me about it!  Unreal colors.


Headed to loch raven tomorrow to a marshy area. Any tips? Looking for snakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

pnshmntMMA said:


> Headed to loch raven tomorrow to a marshy area. Any tips? Looking for snakes


Nice! I used to always fish Loch Raven!. 


Awesome shots and finds as always Matt! Those hoggies are unreal! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Headed to loch raven tomorrow to a marshy area. Any tips? Looking for snakes


Loch Raven--that looks like a cool place.  I always keep an eye out for basking snakes.  Rustling noises as snakes try to slither away are also a good give away.  I really like to search along ecotones.  If there are any open, grassy fields adjacent to water or woods, that would be great place to look.  And of course, check under any cover objects.  Good Luck!

---------- Post added 04-24-2013 at 09:15 AM ----------




advan said:


> Nice! I used to always fish Loch Raven!.
> 
> 
> Awesome shots and finds as always Matt! Those hoggies are unreal! Keep the pics coming!


Thanks Chad!  Are you from this area?


----------



## pnshmntMMA

We did OK. Loch Raven all we got were frogs. Couldnt get close enough to the turtles but saw some big ones. Went back to our usual little pond and I saw a toad struggling on the bank of a stream, i looked closer and it was in a garter snakes mouth! It got away and we grabbed the snake, he was a good sized fella. Our net broke so we didnt get any turtles. They were all there though, staring at us haha. Got a baby bullfrog before the net broke. Cute little female.


----------



## Shrike

A trip somewhere in Fairfax County, VA:






They live!






Except for this one...


















Can you guys help me identify these true spiders?  I know the bottom one is a wolf, but what species?  






It's a little known fact that Narceus americanus are Phillies fans.






A sweet looking armored millipede, Apheloria virginiensis corrugata






Northern Ringneck Snake, Diadophis punctatus






Common Water Snake, Nerodia sipedon


















Six Spotted Tiger Beetle, Cicindela sexguttata






Pickerel Frog, Rana palustris






What is this stuff?? It reminds of that scene in the movie Creepshow where Stephen King gets consumed by alien green moss.  I didn't touch it.






Raccoon?






A bizarre abandoned concrete structure by the river.












Eastern Fence Lizard, Sceloporus undulatus


















American Toad, Anaxyrus americanus.  Speaking of toads, the Virginia Herpetological Society sent me a really useful key for distinguishing between American and Fowler's toads.  They're both very common around here:
http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsociety.com/identification-keys/id-keys-frogs/Anaxyrus-Bufo.html 

Great day for box turtles.  I found three:























Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene carolina






Broadhead Skink, Plestiodon laticeps






A stumpy five lined skink, Plestiodon fasciatus, sharing a log with a six spotted tiger beetle, Cicindela sexguttata






























Northern Brown Snake, Storeria dekayi






Eastern Worm Snake, Carphophis amoenus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> Thanks Chad!  Are you from this area?


Yep, I lived in the NW burbs of Baltimore for a while when I was younger and eventually went back to school there in Columbia, MD. Not too far from VA.  

Nice finds Matt! Things are finally starting to warm up here so hopefully the bugs and critters will be out soon. I did just take a trip to a state park with papilio to shoot a waterfall over the weekend but not much wildlife was out yet. Although a hiker tell me he saw a nice sized timber rattler basking on a rock near the falls the week prior. So soon!


----------



## Shell

Great new pics, but...still no holy grail  You know that's what I'm checking for every time you update lol, no PM though so I figured I wouldn't see one in these pics


----------



## Shrike

advan said:


> Yep, I lived in the NW burbs of Baltimore for a while when I was younger and eventually went back to school there in Columbia, MD. Not too far from VA.
> 
> Nice finds Matt! Things are finally starting to warm up here so hopefully the bugs and critters will be out soon. I did just take a trip to a state park with papilio to shoot a waterfall over the weekend but not much wildlife was out yet. Although a hiker tell me he saw a nice sized timber rattler basking on a rock near the falls the week prior. So soon!


If you're ever back in your old stomping grounds we should see what we can turn up.  A timber rattler would be amazing, but for that I'll have to head west.  Maybe I shouldn't have limited this thread to DC...

---------- Post added 05-13-2013 at 05:09 PM ----------




Shell said:


> Great new pics, but...still no holy grail  You know that's what I'm checking for every time you update lol, no PM though so I figured I wouldn't see one in these pics


Thanks Shelley.  I know  Hemlock Overlook is great place to find them too.  The obsession must continue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan

amazing all that diversity! keep the pictures coming!


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> If you're ever back in your old stomping grounds we should see what we can turn up.  A timber rattler would be amazing, but for that I'll have to head west.  Maybe I shouldn't have limited this thread to DC...


Will do! I have family in PA and I do visit normally annually but haven't these last few years. I'll let you know if I make it out that way! 



> The obsession must continue.


Are you going to reveal the grail or keep it a secret between you two? 


P.S. The first spider looks like _Neriene radiata_


----------



## Shrike

advan said:


> Are you going to reveal the grail or keep it a secret between you two?


Only if you can answer these three questions:

1.  What is your name?
2.  What is your quest?
3.  What is your favorite color?

Just kidding.  Copperheads are my holy grail.  They're abundant around here, but I have yet to find one.

---------- Post added 05-14-2013 at 09:38 AM ----------




advan said:


> P.S. The first spider looks like _Neriene radiata_


Indeed it does.  Thank you!

---------- Post added 05-14-2013 at 10:23 AM ----------




tarcan said:


> amazing all that diversity! keep the pictures coming!


Thanks Martin!  Already planning the next outing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

The cicada horde is here:






























Periodical Cicada, Magicicada septendecim






Filmy Dome Spider, Neriene radiata






Narceus americanus












Ribbon Snake, Thamnophis sauritus






Owl pellet?






A well camouflaged cocoon.






A shed skin from a very good sized snake.












Common Water Snake, Nerodia sipedon












Northern Ringneck Snake, Diadophis punctatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarcan

another excellent series Shrike! I like the triple ciccada shot, nice composition, not easy to pleasantly frame a multiple insect shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Thanks Martin.  The cicadas were everywhere.  I had take advantage since it will be another 17 years before we see them again!


----------



## Shell

Awesome new pics  Love the ringneck, they're adorable!


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> Awesome new pics  Love the ringneck, they're adorable!


Thanks Shelley, I agree!  They don't smell adorable but they're awesome snakes all the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike is the "common water snake" the same species as the "northern water snake"? I need to find my DNR guide book. Btw its an awesome book to bring along.


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Shrike is the "common water snake" the same species as the "northern water snake"? I need to find my DNR guide book. Btw its an awesome book to bring along.


They're one and the same.  Nerodia sipedon.  Since moving to VA I tend to adopt the "common" nomenclature used by the VA Herpetological Society.  Like you, I was used to Northern or Northern banded water snake.  I'm also used to black rat snake, which they refer to as Eastern rat snake.  Goes to show why the Latin names come in handy.

I'll have to look into that book--I've got a ever growing library of field guides.  Maryland DNR?


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> They're one and the same.  Nerodia sipedon.  Since moving to VA I tend to adopt the "common" nomenclature used by the VA Herpetological Society.  Like you, I was used to Northern or Northern banded water snake.  I'm also used to black rat snake, which they refer to as Eastern rat snake.  Goes to show why the Latin names come in handy.
> 
> I'll have to look into that book--I've got a ever growing library of field guides.  Maryland DNR?


Not MD DNR i screwed that up. Let me go find it and report back. It just looks official. 

EDIT: here it is! I absolutely love this book. Its always in my truck. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0395904528/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Not MD DNR i screwed that up. Let me go find it and report back. It just looks official.
> 
> EDIT: here it is! I absolutely love this book. Its always in my truck.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0395904528/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


I've got it!  It's a classic.  I've always got it on me.  I also have the Western field guide, even though it barely gets used.


----------



## Shrike

Fantastic weekend in Fairfax County, VA:


















Orchard Spider, Leucauge venusta
























A few dragonflies






A damselfly






This grasshopper jumped on my field hook.






Dobsonfly?






A nice looking armored millipede, Apheloria virginiensis corrugata






This Narceus americanus appeared to be feeding on a dead frog.  






This well camouflaged deer was keeping an eye on me.






A gorgeous swallow






A baby Eastern box turtle (the first baby I've ever found), Terrapene carolina.  This one had a nick in it's carapace, but seemed to be doing alright.












Pickerel Frog, Rana palustris












Fowler's Toad, Anaxyrus fowleri






Five Lined Skink, Plestiodon fasciatus


















Eastern Fence Lizard, Sceloporus undulatus












Common Water Snake, Nerodia sipedon












Northern Brown Snake, Storeria dekayi












Really sad to see.  This rough green snake, Opheodrys aestivus, was covered in blue subcutaneous nodules.  I hope this isn't the fungal disease I've been hearing about.





































Black Rat Snake, Pantherophis alleghaniensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Travis K

Nice thread, I can't believe I overlooked this until today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Travis K said:


> Nice thread, I can't believe I overlooked this until today.


Thanks!  Same to you.  It's cool to see what's living in other people's neck of the woods.

---------- Post added 06-24-2013 at 02:17 PM ----------

We had some rainy weather this past weekend, immediately followed by 80 degrees and sunny.  Lots of animals came out to play.
























Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene carolina
























A few inverts.  This spider had taken up residence under an old discarded wool hat.


















American Toad, Anaxyrus americanus












Eastern Newt, Notophthalmus viridescens.  Gorgeous red eft.












Eastern Worm Snake, Carphophis amoenus

Unfortunately, I found another Rough Green Snake, Opheodrys aestivus, that seemed to be suffering from a fungal infection.  Both were seen at the same site.  From the left side, the snake looked beautiful and healthy.  From the right...not so much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shell

Great new pics, Matt! That red newt is amazing! Sad to see that fungal infection on such a gorgeous snake, is it just the rough green snakes that are susceptible to it?

I find myself holding my breath as I look through your pictures now, just waiting to see if this will be the time you found one.


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> Great new pics, Matt! That red newt is amazing! Sad to see that fungal infection on such a gorgeous snake, is it just the rough green snakes that are susceptible to it?
> 
> I find myself holding my breath as I look through your pictures now, just waiting to see if this will be the time you found one.


Thanks Shelley 

Still chasing my unicorn.  Unfortunately, I think this disease is also impacting other species:

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/other_diseases/snake_fungal_disease.jsp

I sent my pictures to USGS and they put me in touch with a researcher at the University of Wisconsin.  He sent me the following reply:

*Thank you for sending along your observation and pictures. We cannot diagnose Snake Fungal Disease without having actual samples from the animal, but the signs on that snake do look consistent with the disease. In addition to the lumps on the animal's body, it also looks like the lower jaw may be infected, which is common in many snakes with this disease. The other thing that I find very interesting is the color of the lesions on the body. The typical coloration in this species is the result of a mixture of yellow and blue pigments (there actually are no green pigments in the skin). When green snakes die, they turn blue because the yellow pigment deteriorates much more quickly than the blue pigment. I suspect that the skin in those infected areas is dying which is giving the lesions the blue coloration.

As far as the other snakes in the area are concerned, I would keep an eye out for additional cases. However, I would not be too alarmed just yet. We are finding that these infections are quite widespread, but may only be having impacts on populations under certain circumstances (we are currently studying this). We are not sure whether most snakes eventually overcome the infections or go on to develop more severe disease. It is good to know that the snake you observed was otherwise acting healthy. I have seen snakes with less severe infections acting lethargic.

If you encounter freshly dead snakes with signs of the disease (which I realize almost never happens), feel free to contact me and our lab may be able to test the animal. We can also sometimes test biopsies (if their collection is coordinated through the appropriate state agency and conducted by a veterinarian) and even shed skins if they contain signs of infection (the scabs or thickened areas of skin are usually obvious on the shed skins).*

His comments on pigmentation were interesting.  That explains why the lesions on green snakes would look markedly different than those pictured on the USGS site.  I guess I won't jump to any conclusions just yet.  It was just alarming to find two snakes suffering from some form of infection within a short period of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

Shrike said:


> Thanks Shelley
> 
> Still chasing my unicorn.  Unfortunately, I think this disease is also impacting other species:
> 
> http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/other_diseases/snake_fungal_disease.jsp
> 
> I sent my pictures to USGS and they put me in touch with a researcher at the University of Wisconsin.  He sent me the following reply:
> 
> *Thank you for sending along your observation and pictures. We cannot diagnose Snake Fungal Disease without having actual samples from the animal, but the signs on that snake do look consistent with the disease. In addition to the lumps on the animal's body, it also looks like the lower jaw may be infected, which is common in many snakes with this disease. The other thing that I find very interesting is the color of the lesions on the body. The typical coloration in this species is the result of a mixture of yellow and blue pigments (there actually are no green pigments in the skin). When green snakes die, they turn blue because the yellow pigment deteriorates much more quickly than the blue pigment. I suspect that the skin in those infected areas is dying which is giving the lesions the blue coloration.
> 
> As far as the other snakes in the area are concerned, I would keep an eye out for additional cases. However, I would not be too alarmed just yet. We are finding that these infections are quite widespread, but may only be having impacts on populations under certain circumstances (we are currently studying this). We are not sure whether most snakes eventually overcome the infections or go on to develop more severe disease. It is good to know that the snake you observed was otherwise acting healthy. I have seen snakes with less severe infections acting lethargic.
> 
> If you encounter freshly dead snakes with signs of the disease (which I realize almost never happens), feel free to contact me and our lab may be able to test the animal. We can also sometimes test biopsies (if their collection is coordinated through the appropriate state agency and conducted by a veterinarian) and even shed skins if they contain signs of infection (the scabs or thickened areas of skin are usually obvious on the shed skins).*
> 
> His comments on pigmentation were interesting.  That explains why the lesions on green snakes would look markedly different than those pictured on the USGS site.  I guess I won't jump to any conclusions just yet.  It was just alarming to find two snakes suffering from some form of infection within a short period of time.



That's all quite interesting, very unfortunate for the local snake population, but interesting. I had no idea about the pigment in the skin of green snakes, that's pretty neat.

I will continue to watch, and wait, for you to find your unicorn  You've definitely got me slightly obsessed with it too now, haha.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Seriously jealous. Do you actively search and turn over things or just stumble upon them? I STILL cant find anything and I live right on Loch Raven.


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Seriously jealous. Do you actively search and turn over things or just stumble upon them? I STILL cant find anything and I live right on Loch Raven.


Both.  I usually spend about 4-5 hours at a site.  Flipping cover objects will yield a lot of finds, but other than that, I think the most important factor is to slow down and really take in your surroundings.  Like Aesop said, slow and steady finds more snakes.


----------



## Shell

What Matt, no field trips this past weekend??  The first thing I check when I get on AB is this thread to see if you've found your unicorn yet lol.


----------



## Big B

It is beautiful there and lots of critters and such to look at. How is the crime rate, housing costs?


----------



## Shrike

Shell said:


> What Matt, no field trips this past weekend??  The first thing I check when I get on AB is this thread to see if you've found your unicorn yet lol.


Ugh, it's too hot right now.  All of my unicorns are in hiding.

---------- Post added 07-17-2013 at 10:26 AM ----------




Big B said:


> It is beautiful there and lots of critters and such to look at. How is the crime rate, housing costs?


Crime isn't so bad, although you'd definitely want do your homework before deciding where to live.  Housing costs, unfortunately, are high.  The further out from DC, the lower they get.  The trade off is a longer commute.  As long as I have access to the Metro, I don't mind the commute.  I just grab a seat and read a book.


----------



## Shell

Shrike said:


> Ugh, it's too hot right now.  All of my unicorns are in hiding.


I hear ya, it's been ridiculously hot here too. I will just keep waiting and watching this thread I suppose lol.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> Both.  I usually spend about 4-5 hours at a site.  Flipping cover objects will yield a lot of finds, but other than that, I think the most important factor is to slow down and really take in your surroundings.  Like Aesop said, slow and steady finds more snakes.


I hear boxies come out during storms and rain to cool off on hot days. Might go out saturday if it rains. Any suggestions? Ill be at the reservoir.


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> I hear boxies come out during storms and rain to cool off on hot days. Might go out saturday if it rains. Any suggestions? Ill be at the reservoir.


Sounds like you're on the right track.  After rain is a great time to find box turtles, although I'll bet it has more to do with foraging for food than cooling off.  There are lots of worms, slugs, etc. to be found after a rain event.  You can find box turtles in a variety of habitats, and in surprisingly dense, challenging terrain.  I even found one sitting in 3 inches of water in wet meadow.  I probably sound like a broken record, but the best thing you can do to find more reptiles and amphibians is to really take your time out there.  In the case of box turtles, they're often hiding in plain sight, relying on their shell patterns to camouflage them, and the shell itself to defend them if they get discovered.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track.  After rain is a great time to find box turtles, although I'll bet it has more to do with foraging for food than cooling off.  There are lots of worms, slugs, etc. to be found after a rain event.  You can find box turtles in a variety of habitats, and in surprisingly dense, challenging terrain.  I even found one sitting in 3 inches of water in wet meadow.  I probably sound like a broken record, but the best thing you can do to find more reptiles and amphibians is to really take your time out there.  In the case of box turtles, they're often hiding in plain sight, relying on their shell patterns to camouflage them, and the shell itself to defend them if they get discovered.


Awesome thanks! Ill be sure to report back with pictures.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

SUCCESSSS!!!!!' Gf found a HUGE female EBT in the woods about to cross a busy road. Got her outta dodge. Safe and sound.


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> SUCCESSSS!!!!!' Gf found a HUGE female EBT in the woods about to cross a busy road. Got her outta dodge. Safe and sound.


Very cool!  I always try to help critters along their way when I can.  Unfortunately, there aren't many good patches of habitat these days that aren't riddled with roads. I see a lot of dead turtles (not to mention snakes and other herps) every year.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> Very cool!  I always try to help critters along their way when I can.  Unfortunately, there aren't many good patches of habitat these days that aren't riddled with roads. I see a lot of dead turtles (not to mention snakes and other herps) every year.


Figures I didnt have my good camera when we found her. DOH! 

Question, if there is one, is it safe to say there are more in the immediate area? I know males are territorial but I imagine if its suitable for one EBT to live there, there must be more close by. Have there been any studies done on population overlap or anything like that that I could read up on?


----------



## Spepper

Absolutely amazing thread.  I read all 8 pages for the first time today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Question, if there is one, is it safe to say there are more in the immediate area? I know males are territorial but I imagine if its suitable for one EBT to live there, there must be more close by. Have there been any studies done on population overlap or anything like that that I could read up on?


I think that's a fairly safe assumption.  I know at the locales I've been to, I've found multiple individuals.  I'll say "fairly safe" because many populations around the country are in decline.  Here's one unfortunate example:  http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/Scientist/PopulationEstimationBiometry/13. BoxTurtles.pdf

I'm not familiar with any specific studies, but many have been done.  You might try google/google scholar and see what turns up.  Try searching for "Eastern box turtle range." What I _do_ have is a fantastic book that you should check out:  Turtles of the United States and Canada, by Ernst and Lovich.  They write "The home range of box turtles of all ages and both sexes overlap; the turtles frequently occur together and seldom show antagonism.  Movements with the home range vary from random meanderings to fairly direct transverses.  In many cases, certain routes are used repeatedly.  Some box turtles use only one portion of the home range at a time and may take several days or weeks to transverse the entire range.  Some have a divided home range and travel between the divisions at infrequent intervals.  Some individuals make occasional trips outside the range; these trips may include searches for nesting sites."  You can see these turtles habits can be varied!  The book also lists numerous citations for home range studies (Niederriter and Roth 2004; Donaldson and Echternacht 2005; Cook 2004 are a few of the more recent ones), stating that range usually increases with age, and referencing an overall species home range area of 0.02 to 19.2 hectares.

I _highly_ recommend this book, especially if you're interested in turtles.  It's a bit expensive, but worth every penny.

---------- Post added 08-11-2013 at 07:44 AM ----------




Spepper said:


> Absolutely amazing thread.  I read all 8 pages for the first time today.


Thank you!  There will be more to come.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> I think that's a fairly safe assumption.  I know at the locales I've been to, I've found multiple individuals.  I'll say "fairly safe" because many populations around the country are in decline.  Here's one unfortunate example:  http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/Scientist/PopulationEstimationBiometry/13. BoxTurtles.pdf
> 
> I'm not familiar with any specific studies, but many have been done.  You might try google/google scholar and see what turns up.  Try searching for "Eastern box turtle range." What I _do_ have is a fantastic book that you should check out:  Turtles of the United States and Canada, by Ernst and Lovich.  They write "The home range of box turtles of all ages and both sexes overlap; the turtles frequently occur together and seldom show antagonism.  Movements with the home range vary from random meanderings to fairly direct transverses.  In many cases, certain routes are used repeatedly.  Some box turtles use only one portion of the home range at a time and may take several days or weeks to transverse the entire range.  Some have a divided home range and travel between the divisions at infrequent intervals.  Some individuals make occasional trips outside the range; these trips may include searches for nesting sites."  You can see these turtles habits can be varied!  The book also lists numerous citations for home range studies (Niederriter and Roth 2004; Donaldson and Echternacht 2005; Cook 2004 are a few of the more recent ones), stating that range usually increases with age, and referencing an overall species home range area of 0.02 to 19.2 hectares.
> 
> I _highly_ recommend this book, especially if you're interested in turtles.  It's a bit expensive, but worth every penny.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-11-2013 at 07:44 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  There will be more to come.


Excellent! I cant wait to check it out. Does it have stuff on aquatic turtles?


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Excellent! I cant wait to check it out. Does it have stuff on aquatic turtles?


Oh yes.  It's got it all.


----------



## Shrike

This little beauty visited my window at work today 






Chinese mantis, Tenodera sinensis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike talk about luck. A friend said his wife watch a boxie lay eggs near her office. Well the other day she noticed the lawn service had showed up for the first time for months. The guy on the Zero Turn was headed for the area the boxies frequent. She ran over and stopped him and found the cutest little baby boxie, still with an egg tooth. She couldnt find any others or adults. The lawn company cleared out that entire section of meadow including logs, shrubs, and every aspect of a suitable habitat. So glad she found it. They let me take him in since I had room and they dont. Cute little guy. Size of a nickel! Great eater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

pnshmntMMA said:


> Shrike talk about luck. A friend said his wife watch a boxie lay eggs near her office. Well the other day she noticed the lawn service had showed up for the first time for months. The guy on the Zero Turn was headed for the area the boxies frequent. She ran over and stopped him and found the cutest little baby boxie, still with an egg tooth. She couldnt find any others or adults. The lawn company cleared out that entire section of meadow including logs, shrubs, and every aspect of a suitable habitat. So glad she found it. They let me take him in since I had room and they dont. Cute little guy. Size of a nickel! Great eater.


D'aww..  Sucks when you see good habitat get destroyed for the lamest reasons..


----------



## Shrike

Great find and a nice rescue!


----------



## Shrike

It's been a little while!  Time for a bit of catch up, starting with a few Lepidopterans.












Zebra swallowtail, Eurytides marcellus






Eastern tiger swallowtail, Papilio glaucus












Black swallowtail caterpillar, Papilio polyxenes.  Absolutely gorgeous!






Yellow striped oakworm caterpillar, Anisota peigleri






I think this one is a Virginia tiger moth caterpillar, Spilosoma virginica.  Not positive on the ID.






Banded wooly bear caterpillar, Pyrrharctira isabella.  This one didn't have much black coloration on its body.  Is this species somewhat variable in its markings?

More to come later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zonbonzovi

Love the cat pics, esp. the Anisota.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

zonbonzovi said:


> Love the cat pics, esp. the Anisota.


Thanks!  Love the Anisota.  Amazing looking caterpillar.  I wish I could have snagged a better picture but the darn thing wouldn't sit still.


----------



## advan

Awesome shots Matt! Are you still using the kit lens?


----------



## Shrike

advan said:


> Awesome shots Matt! Are you still using the kit lens?


Thanks!  Yeah, still using the kit lens.  I've got a few cheap magnifiers but they're sort of tricky to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Shrike said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, still using the kit lens.  I've got a few cheap magnifiers but they're sort of tricky to work with.


You are doing some amazing work with that lens! Keep it up man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Catching up and dreaming of warmer weather.






























Spined Micrathena, Micrathena gracilis






R2D2 garbage can.












A couple of shots from Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens, right outside DC.  A buddy of mine swears up and down that he saw a mountain lion here.  My response:  "Do you know what a mountain lion looks like?"  I did just read an article in National Geographic that said mountain lions are slowly but surely beginning to reclaim their historic range.  I'd normally write this kind of thing off immediately, but this is an intelligent guy that shares my interest in hiking and wildlife.  I'm still skeptical but I suppose anything is possible.






Triangulate Orb Weaver (I think), Verrucosa arenata






Dolomedes sp.






A nice looking wolf spider.






Red Eared Slider, Trachemys scripta elegans












Five Lined Skink, Plestiodon fasciatus












Pickerel Frog, Lithobates palustris






American Toad, Anaxyrus americanus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shell

Loving the newest pics, Matt! Jealous, it's too cold and snowy to even want to go outside here.


----------



## jecraque

Nice shots! I thought about this thread last time I was up in NoVA hiking with my mom. You're much better at capturing the best parts of the area though!



Shrike said:


> A couple of shots from Kenilworth Aquatic Gardens, right outside DC.  A buddy of mine swears up and down that he saw a mountain lion here.  My response:  "Do you know what a mountain lion looks like?"  I did just read an article in National Geographic that said mountain lions are slowly but surely beginning to reclaim their historic range.  I'd normally write this kind of thing off immediately, but this is an intelligent guy that shares my interest in hiking and wildlife.  I'm still skeptical but I suppose anything is possible.


There are a lot of mountain lion sightings in the east, probably more so in my neck of the woods. I always dismissed it as crazy hillbillies until I started hearing it from more reputable sources. A well-regarded conservation guy up at UNC-Chapel Hill has told me, and I think this is the most plausible explanation, that while he has not personally observed people releasing captive-raised western mountain lions into the southern Apps, he knows of people who happen to raise mountain lions and who happen to advocate that sort of thing... as though that is an entirely reasonable conservation/management goal. It's an interesting & highly controversial topic down south; this is the first I've heard of it near DC though.


----------



## Shrike

jecraque said:


> Nice shots! I thought about this thread last time I was up in NoVA hiking with my mom. You're much better at capturing the best parts of the area though!
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of mountain lion sightings in the east, probably more so in my neck of the woods. I always dismissed it as crazy hillbillies until I started hearing it from more reputable sources. A well-regarded conservation guy up at UNC-Chapel Hill has told me, and I think this is the most plausible explanation, that while he has not personally observed people releasing captive-raised western mountain lions into the southern Apps, he knows of people who happen to raise mountain lions and who happen to advocate that sort of thing... as though that is an entirely reasonable conservation/management goal. It's an interesting & highly controversial topic down south; this is the first I've heard of it near DC though.


Thanks!  You've got some nice hiking in your neck of the woods as well.

I'm still skeptical, but it's possible that he saw a mountain lion.  Whether that animal came from a breeding population or was released by somebody is another matter.  Wild mountain lions roaming the blue ridge mountains and elsewhere is nice thought though.  Hopefully these beautiful animals will continue to expand East, gain a foothold and put a dent in our deer population.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike, up here we are hearing coyotes nightly. No mt lions so far. I can absolutely believe about the sighting near DV. Shenandoah isnt far....


----------



## Shrike

This morning I witnessed some blue jay antics out my window.  This species is one of my absolute favorite birds.  Beautiful, belligerent and crafty.  A typical corvid!  These are iphone pics so I apologize for the quality.


















Mean mugging.






Can't...decide...































These guys were a lot of fun to watch.  Put out some peanuts in the shell and enjoy the show!


----------



## Micrathena

Nice to see the kind of animals that can live so nearby. I have seen many of the animals in the thread in my backyard (or thereabouts). I will certainly stay tuned to see if your quest comes to fulfillment!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Really enjoyed the tread so far, awesome pics. You've got me super amped up to get outside this year, I live in NW CT.


----------



## Shrike

Micrathena said:


> I will certainly stay tuned to see if your quest comes to fulfillment!


I've got a good feeling about this spring 

---------- Post added 03-19-2014 at 02:52 PM ----------




Rick McJimsey said:


> Really enjoyed the tread so far, awesome pics. You've got me super amped up to get outside this year, I live in NW CT.


Thanks!  I'm definitely excited to get out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike, i moved out west away from the big cities. Keep up the herping! I miss the EBTs already. But I have all new things to discover!


Sent from Free America

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

pnshmntMMA said:


> Shrike, i moved out west away from the big cities. Keep up the herping! I miss the EBTs already. But I have all new things to discover!
> 
> 
> Sent from Free America


Whereabouts?  You're right, wherever you are, you'll turn something up.  You'll just have to come here to get your EBT fix


----------



## Sebastien

You ' ve Got alot of amazing pictures . Thanx to share theme with us really appriciated my favorite is the Narceus americanus that guy has  really nice colors and  the Latrodectus , Nice Job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly

Lookin forward to what finds its way into this thread this coming spring.  May the herping begin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

I managed to get into the field this past weekend.  Welcome back Spring.






American toad, Anaxyrus americanus












Eastern box turtle, Terrapene carolina.  These guys were feeling shy.






Northern black racer, Coluber constrictor.  I tried to get closer for a better picture but the snake jumped to light speed.  Amazingly fast.


















Eastern garter snake, Thamnophis sirtalis

And the crown jewel:





























Eastern hognose snake, Heterodon platirhinos

After a few minutes of me sticking my camera in its face the snake figured out the tough guy bluff wasn't working and decided to play dead.  I backed off and it rolled over and disappeared into the grass.  Very cool to witness a behavior I've only read about in field guides!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Shrike said:


> Whereabouts?  You're right, wherever you are, you'll turn something up.  You'll just have to come here to get your EBT fix


I still have my baby EBT we rescued from the lawn service at work! Hes now about. 7 months old and an eating machine. Im out in Colorado up north in Ft Collins. Plenty of rattlers, no turtles yet. 


Sent from the Bantu Wind using Tapatalk.


----------



## Shrike

I'm playing catch up:






Tiger Bee Fly, Xenox tigrinus












To bee or not to bee (I'm really sorry about that, I couldn't resist)






Gorgeous hover fly. I'm not sure what species it is.  Eristalis transversa?






Bee balm living up to its name.  






A carpenter bee, Xylocopa virginica, visiting some Agastache






A bumblebee, Bombus impatiens, visiting some Helenium






Orchard Spider, Leucauge venusta






Spotted Salamander, Ambystoma maculatum






Eastern Worm Snake, Carphophis amoenus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike

A few oldies from this past summer:






I found this katydid hanging out on some Monarda.






r
Northern Watersnake, Nerodia sipedon






A flying rat.






Goldenrod Crab Spider, Misemuna vatia






Tiger Bee Fly, Xenox tigrinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

That tiger bee fly is wicked looking! Can't wait for the summer!


----------



## Shrike

advan said:


> That tiger bee fly is wicked looking! Can't wait for the summer!


Unreal right? I'd never seen one before and thought it was a giant horse fly at first glance.


----------



## jigalojey

I love how when they play dead the make it so overdramatic


----------



## Ambly

lookin forward to your posts this year.  I gotta find some VA hogs like those beauties


----------



## Shrike

Ambly said:


> lookin forward to your posts this year.  I gotta find some VA hogs like those beauties


Thanks! Spring can't get here soon enough.  If you're up my way we'll find you that hog.


----------



## Shrike

This tan jumping spider, Platycryptus undatus, was hanging out on my front steps. I love how engaged jumping spiders are when they're being observed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike

I was pleased to see this lady bug hanging out on my Viburnum dentatum. I think it might be a non-native species. As long as it chows down on aphids I suppose I don't mind.






Bold Jumping Spider, Phidippus audax. I love watching jumpers watch me. They're so completely attuned with what's going on around them. Really fascinating.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Very cool. I do miss all the wildlife I used to find in MD. Especially the turtles. Here in Colorado the turtles are scarce.  However we have plenty of rattlesnakes and mammals, all of which taste good. So a fair trade off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrike

I've been a little slow posting to this thread lately, but I have a good reason to catch up now. The end of the summer was kind to me.












Dark Fishing Spider, Dolomedes tenebrosus.












Monarch Butterfly, Danaus plexippus












American Toad, Anaxyrus americanus












Northern Water Snake, Nerodia sipedon












Eastern Garter Snake, Thamnophis sirtalis

The last two species I'll post were a real thrill to find. It was my first time encountering both, but hopefully not the last.











Queen Snake, Regina septemvittata
























Northern Copperhead, Agkistrodon contortrix. This snake is beautiful, but it's color and pattern are a potent reminder of why its important to watch your step in the woods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike

Thanksgiving snake! I found this little guy hanging out in my front flower bed.






Northern Brown Snake, Storeria dekayi


----------

